# Power rationing in Maadi?



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Is this power rationing because of the hot weather? Or just a technical fault?


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> Is this power rationing because of the hot weather? Or just a technical fault?


 Preventative maintenance is not done, so with the summer starting, the loads increasing and the sub-stations hotting up, (they only have extractor fans of which most don't work) the breakers fail for a multitude of reasons, but mostly caused by hotspots (the cable end lugs overheat and carbonise). This will carry on until the loading itself fails all the bad ones, and then we are o/k again until next summer when we start again. I don't think they do selective load shedding, that requires a management system on the medium tension grids that is set on automatic. I am told they keep it on manual for a variety of reasons.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

According to the news they ran out of gas that in turns runs the power stations,
Also according to the news all areas of Cairo will be subjected to cuts,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> According to the news they ran out of gas that in turns runs the power stations,
> Also according to the news all areas of Cairo will be subjected to cuts,


lovely


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Just a reminder we are in Africa after all I guess. Will have to make sure all my devices are fully charged and lots of ice in the freezer!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> According to the news they ran out of gas that in turns runs the power stations,
> Also according to the news all areas of Cairo will be subjected to cuts,


 Technically that makes little sense. If the power station was down, then the entire Degla, for example would have been down, including several other suburbs, but only half of Degla was down. That suggests the "problem" cannot be at the power station level, but at the local grid level. That suggests a mains vacuum breaker tripped, and that suggests a maintenance problem, or rather, lack of maintenance problem. However! O/K, lets go with that one, for now...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Technically that makes little sense. If the power station was down, then the entire Degla, for example would have been down, including several other suburbs, but only half of Degla was down. That suggests the "problem" cannot be at the power station level, but at the local grid level. That suggests a mains vacuum breaker tripped, and that suggests a maintenance problem, or rather, lack of maintenance problem. However! O/K, lets go with that one, for now...


Since when does the official version have to make sense?


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Since when does the official version have to make sense?


From what I heard on the TV and saw in the paper a substation in Hussain area caught fire and not only caused a blackout but caused the road to be blocked,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> From what I heard on the TV and saw in the paper a substation in Hussain area caught fire and not only caused a blackout but caused the road to be blocked,






next day different story... nothing new in this


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Since when does the official version have to make sense?


 True...True...


----------

